# Cyprus Grande Villa's, How do things work?



## Donaldlee (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm new and confused (These are questions I should have asked first but now am trying to catch up)
I am in the process of purchasing week 22/1-52 float, annual, 2Bed/ 2Bath, at Cyprus Grande Villas in Lake Buena Vista, Florida. I also am purchasing 2500 flex rights (wk 40 41 float annual) at Grande Villas from another gentleman.(Both are resales and I have signed a purchase agreement)
We recently stayed there and really enjoyed the room, location and staff, so my plan is to vacation there each year. I would like to stay during week 42 and I thought I could get and use the points to either add a couple of days to my week or maybe upgrade to a 3 bed/3 bath. I don't know if this is possible or not. Do I have to belong to a vacation club or what?
Can I save extra points? Where do you do this? Can I even join a Club where I have resales only?
This may sound silly to a seasoned owner, but I have no idea how it all works. Looking forward to hearing from you, Don J


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome to TUG website. My suggestion to you is first read your legal documents and then call Diamond International Resorts on their toll free telephone number to see what you  own. Sound like you are a member of DRI Club membership. Good luck.

I also believe you own at Cypress Grande Villa resort in Orlando, Florida. The official name is Grande Villas Resort . It is located on Turtle Cay in Orlando,  Florida.


----------



## Donaldlee (Nov 15, 2014)

You're right about the name. On the deed it had to have Cyprus in it since the former deed had it. Apparently when the resort was redone it was also renamed. I wasn't sure if you would be a member of DRI if you purchased resale. I might be getting that mixed up with "The Club" membership. Thanks, Don J


----------



## dwojo (Nov 15, 2014)

As Pedro47 wrote check your deeds to see what you are entitled to. Then contact DRI to verify the information. They will try to get you to buy into the club buy purchasing points to bring what you own into the club. If you only want to go to Grande Villas do not join the club. If other destinations are a possibility for you research the club to see if it would work for you. There are also exchange companies you can join for a yearly fee.


----------



## Donaldlee (Nov 15, 2014)

Great, thank you both, it helps knowing which direction I should go. Don J


----------

